# PlugLink 9650 HomePlug for 722



## pverskine (Feb 24, 2009)

Has anyone successfully set up the Asoka PlugLink 9650 with the 722 receiver? I bought two of these - one connected to my router and the other connected to my PS3. I am able to get a connection to the PS3 and I was able to get a connection when running an Ethernet cable from the PlugLink to the 722 (instead of to the PS3), but not through the built-in HomePlug adapter. Both of the PlugLink units are plugged directly into the wall socket as is the 722 receiver.

The Asoka website says that the PlugLink 9650 has data encryption built in. Could that be causing a problem with the 722’s HomePlug adapter?

“The PlugLink 9650 features 56-bit DES data encryption, with a military-grade encryption key physically built right into the silicon within the adapter.”

Also, do the built-in Ethernet adapter and the built-in HomePlug adapter have different MAC addresses? I think I saw two different MAC addresses while experimenting with this.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, the receiver has two mac addresses. One is for the wired NIC and the other is the Homeplug NIC. I don't know anything about the Asoka PlugLink. Does it claim to support other maker's Homeplug devices. If not, it could be an encryption thing as you suggest.


----------



## pverskine (Feb 24, 2009)

ChuckA said:


> ...it could be an encryption thing as you suggest...


I was afraid of that...


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

Don't know about Asoka PlugLink, either. But if you really want your 722 to connect with built in HomePlug, I can vouch for the Netgear Ethernet Bridge. Picked one up at Fry's for 30 bucks, plugged it into the wall and my 2Wire DSL router via Ethernet cable, and voila.... 722 connected like a charm while simply plugged into the wall outlet.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

The Airlink 101 homeplug adapters Fry's often puts on sale for $24 or less also work great with the VIP receivers.

Plug-n-play.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

pverskine said:


> I was afraid of that...


The device is HomePlug 1.0 Turbo compatible. The encryption they hype in the doc is the standard encryption of all HomePlug required encrytion. And the default password (which cannot be changed if using Dish receivers) is HomePlug.

I don't have one, but the doc shows a similar utility to the one in other HomePlug devices. You should be able to use it from your PC to check that the default password (encryption key) is correct, and to see what other HomePlug devices are seen. There are number of things that can also interfer with a connection. IF the Asoka site doesn't give some troubleshooting advice you can check the HomePlug site for suggestions.


----------

